# Using Manzy



## Rob P (4 Apr 2014)

I 'might' use some manzy in my current tank tomorrow, debating over it as I'm having a big trim so fancy sprucing it up short term.

I've not used it before but have a load. How would I prepare it? Quick rinse then straight in?


----------



## Deano3 (4 Apr 2014)

make sure doesn't float unless weighing it down but sure rinse would be pretty much it but not 100%


----------



## Rob P (4 Apr 2014)

Yeh it'd have some rocks on Deano lol, just sure I've seen that it can be used straight away but want to check...


----------



## johnpfaff (4 Apr 2014)

It will leach tannins for about three weeks. I needed to change the soak water each week.

John.


----------



## Rob P (4 Apr 2014)

Bugger, I thought manzy didn't leech tannins


----------



## James O (5 Apr 2014)

You can kick start the process somewhat Rob

1) take wife's favourite large Le Creuset pan
2) add wood
3) add water
4) boil the living daylights out of it
5) change water and repeat

Tannins come out pretty fast as the water is like strong black tea at every refill


----------



## Rob P (5 Apr 2014)

James O said:


> You can kick start the process somewhat Rob
> 
> 1) take wife's favourite large Le Creuset pan
> 2) add wood
> ...



Thanks James, the long and short is that I WON'T be using any of it in my current tank today then lol


----------



## BigTom (5 Apr 2014)

The tannins won't do any harm and will gradually dissipate with water changes. Not the end of the world. You might even like them!


----------



## harryH (5 Apr 2014)

Hi Rob,

If you have a lot of this stuff, why not just put some in a bucket ideally next to an outside tap. Cover to black out the light and change the water frequently and brush to get rid of any surface stuff, then when you next do your tank in around a month to 6 weeks you will have ready prepared wood to just pop in there.  Just a thought mate


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Apr 2014)

Rob P said:


> Thanks James, the long and short is that I WON'T be using any of it in my current tank today then lol



There's nothing wrong with tannins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James O (5 Apr 2014)

Tea just wouldn't be the same without them


----------



## tim (5 Apr 2014)

I've not had any noticeable tanins from my manzi it is damn floaty though so always use a couple of stones to weight it down for a week or two.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Apr 2014)

BigTom said:


> The tannins won't do any harm and will gradually dissipate with water changes. Not the end of the world. You might even like them!


Haha...most fish certainly do...like them that is.
My manzi is leaching tannins like a b*t*h. But with every water change it gets less and less...



James O said:


> Tea just wouldn't be the same without them


Also good for staining teeth and giving the all important impression of poor dental health that us Brits are world famous for. Just like red wine...We love our tannins in good Old Blighty...except in our planted tanks...so it seems.


----------



## James O (5 Apr 2014)

Also good for staining paper to make authentic treasure maps


----------

